# How do I get my dog to stop chasing people?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Without putting up a fence, how do I get my dog to stop chasing people who are walking down the street? I want her to stay in our yard! We have a REALLY big yard! She is 1 yr old. We have a 6 yr old who won't leave the yard (that came with age!). I can't really put a fence up right now. She'll stay in the yard 100% of the time, until she sees someone walking down the street


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, you can either have a fence put up (no matter how impossible/difficult) or you can always have the dog on leash and under the care and control of an adult when she is out in the yard.
Sheilah


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifeShe'll stay in the yard 100% of the time, until she sees someone walking down the street


Then she is NOT 100% and should NOT be allowed off leash in the yard. Fence or Leash.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I would say you can't let her loose until she has this mastered. While a fence may be expensive, a lawsuit is more so., and while you may get sued, her outcome could be worse.


----------



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

We just ended up getting our fence put up. I had been dreaming that Shelby would be able to be trusted to stay in the yard, we have no neighbors and lots of room, but it's not a reality. 

It is so rare that someone walks by the house, that I can't train him to ignore the people. He has gone out into the road to meet some of the folks who have walked by, so, not safe for anyone.

It is strange because if you drive around out here, no one has fences, and there are plenty of dogs. I doubt that everyone has the underground fences.

I found a a fence that worked for us at Benner's Gardens (found it on the web) that is affordable and not totally ugly. I am going to start planting hedge roses along it this fall to hide it a little bit (and for the roses and the hips).

I feel so much more relaxed now.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I would definitely try to put up a fence or keep her leashed. If it weren't for my fence there would be two dogs on no less than 30' leads at all times for my own peace of mind. Especially since the the street is traveled by the public. With the fence, I can let them go and run the yard while I do what I need/want to. My fence is just a wire fence but it works nicely-it only cost about $200


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is just not a dog that you can leave outside unsupervised. 

So someone needs to be out with her ALL the time. There is no secret tip, or magic powder, or miracle product (other than a fence) that will ensure that she stops chasing people. 

Oh, wait!!! YES there is, YOU!!!! YOU and only YOU can get her to stay in the yard, and keep her under control! Good luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't even imagine expecting my dogs to remain in an unfenced yard unattended when people walk by. Of COURSE they're going to go say hi! 

I think if you can't fence your yard, or at least a portion of it, the only other option would be as others have suggested - go outside with her and don't leave her out there unattended.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

fence or leash. always supervised. there's no other way.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Fence or leash. I don't know of too many dogs that will stay in their yard when really tempting things or people go by. 

You are asking a lot of your dog.


----------

